# BRAKE BOOSTER FAULTY Alert while driving?



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi all - This happened once before a few months ago. I was driving and all of a sudden I heard a loud alarm and my dash lit up in red saying "BRAKE BOOSTER FAULTY" or maybe it was BRAKE BOOSTER FAILURE, can't remember exactly. I was still able to drive, and wasn't going very fast, but it was concerning. The Red Brake Light stayed on on my dash for about 5 minutes after the initial alarm, then finally went away. 

Anyone else experience this/bring it in? I'm reluctant to bring it in because I'm sure they won't be able to replicate it at the dealership. IT happens so inconsistently. Perhaps it has something to do with the battery? I try to turn OFF my auto stop so that the engine keeps running even when I come to a stop light, but I don't always remember.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kendrer said:


> .....try to turn OFF my auto stop so that the engine keeps running even when I come to a stop light, but I don't always remember.


How is this related to your stated issue?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Why are you reluctant to bring the car in? It could be very dangerous for you and everyone else around you. I'm sure the fault code is save in the car's computer and a faulty battery ...I don't think since the brakes are hydraulic. Good luck...be safe....


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I wouldn't even bother doing anything but take it in and have it looked at it.


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks guys! I have called my local dealership's service dept and left a message an still no call back - but I will harass them again until I get someone! Got two little kids I'm driving around in this beast too . . .


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*DesertFox* said:


> ....the brakes are hydraulic.....


The booster is not or the ABS controller.


----------



## Lanne9236 (Feb 1, 2021)

kendrer said:


> Hi all - This happened once before a few months ago. I was driving and all of a sudden I heard a loud alarm and my dash lit up in red saying "BRAKE BOOSTER FAULTY" or maybe it was BRAKE BOOSTER FAILURE, can't remember exactly. I was still able to drive, and wasn't going very fast, but it was concerning. The Red Brake Light stayed on on my dash for about 5 minutes after the initial alarm, then finally went away.
> 
> Anyone else experience this/bring it in? I'm reluctant to bring it in because I'm sure they won't be able to replicate it at the dealership. IT happens so inconsistently. Perhaps it has something to do with the battery? I try to turn OFF my auto stop so that the engine keeps running even when I come to a stop light, but I don't always remember.



Did you ever get an answer on this?
My car has been doing this as well but my breaks seem non existent for like 10-30 seconds after the alarm goes off.. I have almost hit someone and blown through a stop sign. The dealership is telling me that they are working on a recall and I just need to dive it safely.


----------



## Maryh8906 (Mar 4, 2021)

Lanne9236 said:


> Did you ever get an answer on this?
> My car has been doing this as well but my breaks seem non existent for like 10-30 seconds after the alarm goes off.. I have almost hit someone and blown through a stop sign. The dealership is telling me that they are working on a recall and I just need to dive it safely.


I had the exact thing happen a couple months ago. Took it in and there were no codes showing. Of course it didn’t happen while they had it there. It happened again today and I got a picture of my dash while the brake light was illuminated. Hoping this will help my case!


----------



## 800ftTallAngryRobot (Dec 5, 2018)

Literally just happened to me today!
2018 Atlas SE/tech VR6 FWD, ~19k miles. Luckily I was literally stopping to back into my driveway, and the brake pedal felt weird, and the dash lit up...
Parked it, called the dealership and VW Roadaide Assistance and got it towed in.
We’ll see what they say; won’t get looked at until Monday, so I’ll keep all posted.

Side note: they gave me a ‘21 Jetta SE loaner, and man what a difference.It’s weird to be so much lower than before, and ugh the dash and entertainment screens are terrrrrrible. Backup camera is fisheye which is really weird. I think the 1.5T engine maybe?
Anyway, was hoping to try out a Tiguan for a few days as I’d looked at one before the Atlas but oh well.


----------



## im4usc06 (10 mo ago)

800ftTallAngryRobot said:


> Literally just happened to me today!
> 2018 Atlas SE/tech VR6 FWD, ~19k miles. Luckily I was literally stopping to back into my driveway, and the brake pedal felt weird, and the dash lit up...
> Parked it, called the dealership and VW Roadaide Assistance and got it towed in.
> We’ll see what they say; won’t get looked at until Monday, so I’ll keep all posted.
> ...


----------



## im4usc06 (10 mo ago)

Did anyone figure out the fix for this?

Taking my 19 Atlas in for the same issue.


----------



## Id9680 (9 mo ago)

kendrer said:


> Hi all - This happened once before a few months ago. I was driving and all of a sudden I heard a loud alarm and my dash lit up in red saying "BRAKE BOOSTER FAULTY" or maybe it was BRAKE BOOSTER FAILURE, can't remember exactly. I was still able to drive, and wasn't going very fast, but it was concerning. The Red Brake Light stayed on on my dash for about 5 minutes after the initial alarm, then finally went away.
> 
> Anyone else experience this/bring it in? I'm reluctant to bring it in because I'm sure they won't be able to replicate it at the dealership. IT happens so inconsistently. Perhaps it has something to do with the battery? I try to turn OFF my auto stop so that the engine keeps running even when I come to a stop light, but I don't always remember.


Faced the same issue today with my VW Atlas 2022 with 5400 km on Odometer. 
Brake booster faulty alarm popped up with driver assistance fail warnings. Along with this a strange chipping sound started from which was mild but audible. The warnings went away when I re started the car but the ECU is still showing errors and the errors are getting reported in the Car net app as well.


----------



## Skibum909 (8 mo ago)

Anyone ever get a fix for this? Happening to my 2019 Atlas and the dealer is treating me like I don’t know how to read the error on the dashboard.


----------

